# Fischereiprüfung bestanden!



## BöhserZwerg (25. Mai 2009)

Ich habe heute um 15:00 Uhr mein Prüfungszeugnis in den Händen gehalten...0,0 Fehler in allen Teilen!!!!! Bei der Theorie war ich der Schnellste!!!!!! In 2 Minuten hab ich abgegeben....Ich danke euch für eure guten Ratschläge und eure Hilfe!!!!

Vielen Dank

Euer Matthes


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung bestanden!*

|schild-g *Matthes!

* Dann kann´s ja jezze richtig losgehen!

#:


----------



## Borg (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung bestanden!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! |jump:  Hab' auch seit heute 11:05 Uhr mein Zeugnis in der Hand #6......und direkt nen 5-Jahresschein beim Amt geholt und auch direkt schon gut Kohle im Angelladen gelassen....und wenn alles gut geht, dann wird am Wochenende geangelt! #a
Gruß,
Borg


----------



## DerAngler93 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung bestanden!*



BigWels schrieb:


> Ich habe heute um 15:00 Uhr mein Prüfungszeugnis in den Händen gehalten...0,0 Fehler in allen Teilen!!!!! Bei der Theorie war ich der Schnellste!!!!!! In 2 Minuten hab ich abgegeben....Ich danke euch für eure guten Ratschläge und eure Hilfe!!!!
> 
> Vielen Dank
> 
> Euer Matthes



 Glückwunsch



Borg schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch! |jump:  Hab' auch seit heute 11:05 Uhr mein Zeugnis in der Hand #6......und direkt nen 5-Jahresschein beim Amt geholt und auch direkt schon gut Kohle im Angelladen gelassen....und wenn alles gut geht, dann wird am Wochenende geangelt! #a
> Gruß,
> Borg



Siehse keine Gedanken machen |rolleyes Glückwunsch auch hier


----------



## Micha:R (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung bestanden!*

jop  Glückwunsch  euch  beiden :m


----------



## kamin (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung bestanden!*

|schild-g


|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:


----------



## Tobi94 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung bestanden!*

Ich habe es schon seit letztem Winter in der Hand
Auch null Fehler, überall volle Punktzahl.....


----------



## Quappenjäger (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung bestanden!*

denn mal glückwunsch und ab ans wasser #h


----------



## BöhserZwerg (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung bestanden!*

Vielen Dank euch allen :vik::vik::vik:#6


----------

